# MTNL Bad ping since last 2 weeks



## ajinkyax (Mar 15, 2013)

If you call 1504, MTNL aunties will pick up the call, and if you tell them my ping has increased. They will ask you back what is PING.
So if anyone has MTNL prabhadevi office Internet Admin's phone number or any email, please let me know.

As im facing PING issues on MTNL, and because of which my MTNL speed has also reduced to 1.4mbps (Im paying for 2MBPS connection).

And im a gamer, ofcourse we need better pings to Singapore and .. other Asian servers. Please email me any help or, reply me here. THANK YOU.


My current IP: 182.58.247.86


> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Steel>tracert google.co.in
> ...


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Even facebook is opening really slow.


----------



## ajinkyax (Jun 4, 2013)

i switched to Airtel. speed is just perfect. and even upload speed is 1mbps.


----------

